# looking for softshell crawfish



## johns2bt (Aug 27, 2010)

Where would I buy softshell crawfish in Cincinnati-Mason, OH? Google is of no help to me (or im at least no help to google) and I have never heard of these before so I dont know how popular they are. Any help or ideas?


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

Catch your own. Alll you need is a net and the LMR!


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

Try Lake Isabella. They sell them when they can get them from their supplier.


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the spillway carry out at caesar creek lake sells softcraws.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

catching them on your own is pretty easy right now with the bright moon. if you dont know a tecnique, just send me a pm and i can tell u how to catch a bunch real quick with a couple things u probably have laying around your house. if it is a location send me a pm and i can get u in the general area of where i always get some but u can go almost to any river. they are, in my opinion,one of the best if not the best live bait. good luck!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

go to the lmr, you can even go to the canoe acess area in lake isabelle, get a seining net. lift some rocks and "flush" the craws down to the net. you can get a ton in no time. good luck


----------

